# Spring planted Timothy stand Lots of Weeds



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok so I was asked to come in and Custom Bale/manage a farm. They had previous lease farmer seed timothy this spring in a corn field from last year. In my little bit of experience, timothy should be planted with a cover crop in the fall. I prefer/plant straight Orchard Grass stand. It appears the timothy is taking ok I guess. Some places it is 4 to 5" high but the weeds are everywhere and towering over. Plus corn stalks/stubble was left. My coarse of action/thinking it to brush hog field now cause some weeds are 2 to 3ft high. Soil sample and fertilize to recommendations and then spray for weed control hoping timothy is established enough to tolerate some herbicide.


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

Sounds like a good plan to me. I doubt straight 2,4-d would hurt the timothy at this point.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Did you get a newer baler to do the baling?


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

We have been getting plenty of rain but i feel theres still some sprouting.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Is $30/ac ok rate for bush hogging 10ac?


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> Did you get a newer baler to do the baling?


Yep bought a nh 316, got applicator set up just working on direct inject pump setup for use of first response preservative. Also getting knotters serviced was missing a bale at times may of been old twine guy gave me with baler.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> Is $30/ac ok rate for bush hogging 10ac?


2014 rates for our half of the state averaged $22 but the survey range was $10-50 so you're still well within the meat of the curve.

http://www.nass.usda.gov/Statistics_by_State/Pennsylvania/Publications/Machinery_Custom_Rates/CustomRates%202014.pdf

I would point out that the mushroom mulch price is on the rise and there might be money in baling that grass/weed mess that you're looking at.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I use pasture guard on my timothy when we spray for mites in April and it is pretty effective. Does not touch speedwell which looks a little like chickweed with a blue flower if you are not familiar with it.

If you cut the timothy now, and let the weeds there grow back to about 12" they should be prime for something like 2-4-d and the timothy should be largely dormant or it is here. You won't know if you have speedwell until late march or early april (here, adjust for your later season there). Trouble is, the only thing that gets speedwell gets timothy. Once you get it, it is hard to get rid of. Best thing I have found is kill it dead with roundup and replant that area. At least roundup kills it and does not have a planting delay residual like the other effective controls.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Few pics of how bad the situation is on this 10ac field. Goin to bushhog it today or tomorrow n pull a soil sample while im there and send away.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> Is $30/ac ok rate for bush hogging 10ac?


Are we talking about using a 15' batwing? That's more than I get for my 15'. I'd say that's good.

If you can get a round baler, you could bale that stuff up and get $90/ton for mushroom, but that also entails you traile ring it down here to Avondale.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

No to far to travel with bigger tractor n my nwighbors batwing so i b mowin 5ft at a time thats why i went $30. Still figure its $300 not sure how long it take, few hrs ha


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Man, that is a lot of weeds, almost looks like the weeds were established when the timothy was planted. the third pic does look like there may be a fair amount of timothy there after you cut the weed canopy away. If it were mine, I would be inclined to kill it and start over at the right time this fall with either timothy or og if you preferred that. JMTCW


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hayman1 said:


> Man, that is a lot of weeds, almost looks like the weeds were established when the timothy was planted. the third pic does look like there may be a fair amount of timothy there after you cut the weed canopy away. If it were mine, I would be inclined to kill it and start over at the right time this fall with either timothy or og if you preferred that. JMTCW


Agree. That would barely pass as mushroom hay. Haha
Baling that up and selling it would only ruin your reputation. 
Can you spray it and try to kill a lot of the weeds?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> My coarse of action/thinking it to brush hog field now cause some weeds are 2 to 3ft high.


I do not think I would "brush hog" the field....that will kill a lot of the "new timothy" by smothering it with heavy residue.....which is very easy to do at this early stage of growth. It is better to mow high(4") and bale to get it off the field for spraying. The Timothy is more than adequate to handle 2-4d at 5" tall. Once Timothy starts tillering it will handle moderate milder herbicide applications.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm seeing what I believe is goldenrod, milkweed, and virginia creeper in those pictures......those aren't weeds you would expect to find in a field that was in corn......more like a run down hayfield/pasture that was tried to improve upon. Bushhogging is going to make controlling those perennial weeds tougher....I would spray as soon as possible. Probably going to need to add something a bit stronger with the 2,4d.....maybe some dicamba. 2nd picture has some oats growing it.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

FarmerCline said:


> I'm seeing what I believe is goldenrod, milkweed, and virginia creeper in those pictures......those aren't weeds you would expect to find in a field that was in corn......more like a run down hayfield/pasture that was tried to improve upon. Bushhogging is going to make controlling those perennial weeds tougher....I would spray as soon as possible. Probably going to need to add something a bit stronger with the 2,4d.....maybe some dicamba. 2nd picture has some oats growing it.


Bushhogging should make controlling them easier. They're already at a growth stage that's more difficult to kill. Better to cut them back and get them actively growing again and try to nail them at 6" tall. Though I'd still rather he mow and bale instead of hogging for the multiple reasons listed above.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Could chop it and feed it green to cattle I don't know???


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

I ended up mowin it today and sent a soil sample out for it. So will see. There was actually alot of timothy but se bear spots where milkweed was in patches 4ft high. The previous farmer just wanted out i guess.


----------

